# Performance of Mahler's Fifth Symphony ends in brawl



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

> The conflict began shortly after the renowned Latvian conductor Andris Nelsons brought the bombastic introduction to the fourth movement to a shuddering halt, leading his Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra deftly into the movement's slow, atmospheric adagietto, wrote the Sydsvenskan newspaper.
> 
> At this point that the rustling on the second balcony became apparent, ruining the effect of the gently soaring strings and softly plucked harp for all sitting nearby.
> 
> ...


https://www.thelocal.se/20181017/fist-fight-breaks-during-mahlers-fifth-in-malmo


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Marvellous. It's like the good old days of classical music causing an uproar. _Encore_ I say.

I would have thrown the 'woman's companion' from the balcony.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not a fan of physical violence, especially over a gum wrapper, regardless of the venue. Fortunately, this happened in Malmö, so they can't blame it on Donald Trump.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of physical violence, especially over a gum wrapper, regardless of the venue. Fortunately, this happened in Malmö, so they can't blame it on Donald Trump.


True. He wouldn't have any interest in a classical concert. If he did, he'd compare the woman's looks to some farm animal, offer to pay the man's legal bills, and then renege.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> True. He wouldn't have any interest in a classical concert. If he did, he'd compare the woman's looks to some farm animal, offer to pay the man's legal bills, and then renege.


Donald J. Trump likes the classical much more than you would ever understand. He has a good brain and he has heard a lot of things.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Crudblud said:


> Donald J. Trump likes the classical much more than you would ever understand. He has a good brain and he has heard a lot of things.


Hilarious post. Thank you.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> True. He wouldn't have any interest in a classical concert. If he did, he'd compare the woman's looks to some farm animal, offer to pay the man's legal bills, and then renege.


Trump would tell you that your eyes saw and your ears heard things that never happened.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> Donald J. Trump likes the classical much more than you would ever understand. He has a good brain and he has heard a lot of things.


Lots of people are saying that, believe me.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The reporter evidently doesn't know the Mahler Fifth from Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

MarkW said:


> The reporter evidently doesn't know the Mahler Fifth from Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.


Fake news, in other words.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Getting back to this story: I, too, have suffered many times the unholy ritual of the old lady s-l-o-w-l-y unwrapping the cellophane wrapped candy. People who do this are so rude, offensive and selfish. Good God, if you just have to suck on something during a concert, please unwrap it at home and put it in a tissue. I understand this man's annoyance. Maybe it's my age, but recently I was at a concert when two millennials behind me thought that chatting and whispering during the music was perfectly normal. Finally, having had enough, I turned around and just said "Shut the F*** up! or go home!". Others in the row applauded! I guess that's why more and more I prefer staying home, listening to the BBC broadcasts or the Berlin Philharmonic concert on my Roku. People today are just incredibly rude and boorish.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Both parties went over the top, but is this really news?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Riot at the _Rite_ and Fisticuffs at the Fifth. What next, I wonder - Massacre at the _Messiah_? Brawling at the Bruckner? Shootout at the Shostakovich?


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Riot at the _Rite_ and Fisticuffs at the Fifth. What next, I wonder - Massacre at the _Messiah_? Brawling at the Bruckner? Shootout at the Shostakovich?


Pickpockets at Puccini
Rumble at Rigoletto


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> Maybe it's my age, but recently I was at a concert when two millennials behind me thought that chatting and whispering during the music was perfectly normal. Finally, having had enough, I turned around and just said "Shut the F*** up! or go home!". Others in the row applauded! I guess that's why more and more I prefer staying home, listening to the BBC broadcasts or the Berlin Philharmonic concert on my Roku. People today are just incredibly rude and boorish.


I was listening to a BBC live broadcast of a performance the other day, when I heard someone in the audience say "Shut the F*** up! or go home!" :devil:


----------

